# Stihl HT70



## TRINA (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a Stihl HT70 that not sure where the end of throttle cable on the carburetor side attaches to.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 26, 2015)

pg 34


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 26, 2015)

and 35


----------

